# Simple Face with Natural-Looking Falsies Tutorial (link)



## ette (Jun 5, 2006)

http://makeupalley.com/user/notepad/ettebee/


----------



## ette (Jun 6, 2006)

fixed the images 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## hypergrl273 (Jun 7, 2006)

I'll have to try this sometime! you made using falsies look so easy!


----------



## ette (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 15, 2006)

This is so great! I always get impatient with falsies and don't let them dry long enough before I continue. How long do you wait for them to dry? You look goorgeous by the way =)


----------



## ette (Jun 22, 2006)

Thank you!! I wait about 3 minutes.


----------



## Katial8r (Jun 23, 2006)

Wonderful tutorial! This false lash look is truely natural looking! I'm definatley going to try this! Thank-you so much!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 23, 2006)

nice


----------



## ette (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## marreyes38 (Nov 3, 2007)

wow she looked beautiful very nice...good job


----------

